

Lessig live tonight on CopyrightX: Free Culture, 4/17 7:00PM EDT, 11:00PM GMT - CopyrightX

Free Culture, April 17, 7:00 PM ET (11:00 PM GMT)
William Fisher, Copyright, Spring 2013
Speaker: Larry Lessig<p>This webcast is part of a series of special events from Professor Terry Fisher's CopyrightX courses offered at Harvard Law School and on EdX, respectively.<p>http://tfisher.org/hls1x-copyright.html
======
CopyrightX
I'm a student in the edX CopyrightX course and will have the ability to ask
Prof. Lessig questions near the end of the event. Watch the live presentation
at <http://tfisher.org/hls1x-copyright.html> starting at 7:00pm EDT. Anyone
who has questions for him, feel free to email them to me at
inviteme@copyrightx.org or tweet them to @StackCopyrightX before or during the
presentation and I'll try to be a proxy/relay for your questions to him. There
will also be a Google Hangout during and after the presentation. If you'd like
to be a part of that conversation, then say so in email and I'll invite you to
the Hangout.

